# May 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This will be hard to pick just one


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

those pics are great !!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow, so many great deserving calendar shots here, I seriously think we need a 365 day calendar !!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Wow, so many great deserving calendar shots here, I seriously think we need a 365 day calendar !!!!


I agree. I have three hot favourites ... no, make that four ... uhm, forgot about the other one ... so that makes it five hot favs? Oh shucks, I missed another one ...

And so it goes on and on and on ...
:doh:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to agree... this is a dilemma. And when the poll for the May 2009 Puppy Calendar comes out I'm sure that will be just as tough. Okay... guess I have to go through them again and try to select just one.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm and Sunny D are the same? ok. Great pictures you guys...and Linncurrie- NO FAIR!! LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing - looks like there is a photo mix up


as for Linn - this is a funny thought. May is autumn for you, but spring for us, so my first thought was the leaves don't fit a May theme! lol


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> i was wondering the same thing - looks like there is a photo mix up


Same picture. One is a framed version done by a member for the original poster.



Faith's mommy said:


> as for Linn - this is a funny thought. May is autumn for you, but spring for us, so my first thought was the leaves don't fit a May theme! lol


I did think twice about entering this specific image for the month of May. I decided to go ahead as there was no theme specified for the month of May.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We have some really beautiful goldens and some very talented photographers here! It is getting harder to choose each month!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Umm... you've got a duplicate photo in there - one with framework and one by itself - I think Sunny Delight's photo is not the one she entered. :no:

This is the one entered:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25597&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209438558


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Umm... you've got a duplicate photo in there - one with framework and one by itself - I think Sunny Delight's photo is not the one she entered. :no:
> 
> This is the one entered:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25597&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209438558


Thank you, Jo! My poor Sunny girl got left out!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have Sunny Delight correct picture in there for now. However I contacted Joe to see if he can actually put it in there correctly. I was not able to put it in there exactly how he did it, but for now at least you can see the correct picture.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Every month since I've been a member here has been such TOUGH choices! I struggle with choosing only one. We really do have a great bunch of photographers shooting seriously gorgeous subjects! I do wish there was a way to have more than one winner each month... wonder if (ok.. this is suggesting more work go into the calendar ) but I could see a calendar with 4 pics for each month  Oh well... just have to tough out a choice each month I suppose.


Tiffany


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all gorgeous!


----------

